
Jotspot Coming to Google Apps as Google Wiki? - dawie
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-09-03-n64.html
======
queensnake
Why does Google have to have all the right ideas? I've been wanting an online,
personal wiki to use as a notepad / idea processor for everywhere, but I'm
already leery of Google having all my precious bodily data (bloglines, gmail).

------
ecommercematt
I gather JotSpot has some good features, but if I were using a wiki to manage
mission-critical information (particularly if said mission had anything to do
with the internet or computers), I'd be hesitant to have it hosted on somebody
else's server (particularly Google's). If I need a structured wiki (not a
Mediawiki-esque free-for-all), I go with TWiki, despite its clunkiness.

Here is a link to a comparison of sorts, if anyone is interested:

<http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/Codev/JotSpot>

------
zach
Well, hopefully we can hear more from Joe Kraus once it does. I mean in terms
of interviews or blog posts, but if he's going to be starting up a new
project, that would be great too. Does even Joe have a Google 20% time project
(call it a GTPTP)? I wonder about stuff like that.

------
nickb
Jotspot is my favorite wiki of them all. I use it on daily basis and we use
not only the wiki but also the bug tracker, project management app and also
the to-do list app. It has had features 2 years ago that many apps still lack
today.

------
dawie
Techcrunch is covering it too: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/03/google-
wiki-prepares-to...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/03/google-wiki-
prepares-to-launch/)

------
mattculbreth
Will this compete with Versionate? That'd be at least three YC Google
competitors (Kiko, Zenter being the others) I guess.

